# First time Cheese Smoking pics



## woodchucks (Mar 19, 2011)

First time at this. At what temp does cheese melt? How long should I smoke?

Any advice would be great. Cheeses are Pepper Jack and Colby Jack.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2011)

It has to be cold smoked. Depending on the cheese it may begin to melt at 90-100 degrees.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 20, 2011)

Like Al said, you gotta keep the temp under 100° for cold smoking and make sure you do it on a cool day.

I like about 2 hours of smoke on my cheese.

Did you smoke it yet?

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2011)

Yup---Cheese is one of the only things that MUST be cold smoked, even if you have to use ice to keep it from melting.

I think I remember someone talking about trying to melt/smoke some cheese, but I don't remember seeing it happen.

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 20, 2011)

G'morning!!

 Here's a little reading I found using the handy dandy search tool up there^^^^^^^!

  Have fun!!

  Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=smoke+some+cheese


----------



## porked (Mar 20, 2011)

This is what happens if you go a little too warm.


----------



## woodchucks (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I did it. Kept it under 100 degrees for three hours. Now do I really goota wait two weeks to eat it?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2011)

WoodChucks said:


> Well I did it. Kept it under 100 degrees for three hours. Now do I really goota wait two weeks to eat it?


Woodchucks,

You should wait, but you could taste a little. It might be strong on outside & not much in the inside.

Porked,

That's funny!  The one I had heard about was supposed to be more controlled, to see how it tasted melted & smoked.

Did you get to eat any of that---How much smoke did it get, before it turned into spaghetti?

Bear


----------



## malisaw (Mar 20, 2011)

WoodChucks said:


> Well I did it. Kept it under 100 degrees for three hours. Now do I really goota wait two weeks to eat it?


I've only smoked 2 batches so far - seems like about 6-7 lbs first batch and 22lbs yesterday so I'm certainly a novice but I have to say this...

There IS a difference in taste from 1 day and from waiting 2 weeks.  I'd suggest you wait the 2 weeks.  Also the type of wood used and the outside temp and length of smoke and cheese type make huge differences.  I had high HIGH expectations for my smoked swiss (2½ hours with hickory) and if that was the only cheese I had smoked I would have probably not bothered trying any again.  Fortunately I did some really nice NY Extra Sharp, some mozzarella and some mild cheddar.  The mild cheddar turned out pffft.  The Mozzarella and Sharp cheddar are incredible!  The Mozzarella I pulled at 2½ hours (both times) and the Sharp at 4 hours (5 hours for the batch yesterday..just to experiment).  I think a milder wood would be even better - like apple maybe - but the hickory for those two cheese is outstanding after 2 weeks (and I've been told if I waited 6 months it would be even better)!

*Ahh, I see you ziplock bagged 'em.  You might need to ask folks on here how long it will last that way.  If vacuum sealed I understand it will easily last over a year.*


----------



## porked (Mar 20, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Woodchucks,
> 
> You should wait, but you could taste a little. It might be strong on outside & not much in the inside.
> 
> ...


I had it totally under control Bear. It tasted very good with a spoon.


----------



## woodchucks (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. That was my next question how long will it last zip locked? and can I freeze it?


----------



## porked (Mar 20, 2011)

Woodchucks, was just having a little fun. I vacuum pack mine also, just did 5 lbs. yesterday. I wait 3 weeks in the fridge, it's hard but just hide them so you don't look at them everyday. Never zipped locked but I am sure they would be okay for a month or so. If you don't have a vac pack machine it's a really good investment, they come in handy especially when you buy meat in bulk for a good price.


----------



## woodchucks (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks I may have to get one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2011)

Porked said:


> This is what happens if you go a little too warm.










I guess you just put it in the foodsaver bags with a spatula!


----------



## oregon smoker (Mar 21, 2011)

when i do mine i will typically use apple with a touch of hicory or mesqite. on the softer cheeses i usually run 2-4 hrs and on my cheddars and harder cheeses i will let run as long as 6-8 hrs depending on the temps and humidity. we ae in SW Washington and the weather always seems up for smoking. i have been known to put heat to the smoker if need be when the snow flys. must keep the cheese coming...you never want to come up short. what i find works well for us is make the vacume bag long then when opened for use just reseal, stays good for a very long time the problem might be the bag runs out of cheese before the bag is too short to reseal


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 22, 2011)

Your cheese is looking good. The two weeks is worth the wait

The vac sealer is really a great tool. Last weekend the local Albertsons had boneless skinless chicken breasts on sale for $1.79 lb so we picked up 20 and vac sealed them. Saves a lot of $ in the long run


----------



## woodchucks (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I have almost made it a week without eating the cheese I smoked last weekend.  mmmm very hard to wait....So is it better to cut the cheese into smaller peices or does it not matter

on the size?


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 31, 2011)

Porked said:


> This is what happens if you go a little too warm.


that's one heck of a fondue pot!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 31, 2011)

WoodChucks said:


> Well I have almost made it a week without eating the cheese I smoked last weekend.  mmmm very hard to wait....So is it better to cut the cheese into smaller peices or does it not matter
> 
> on the size?




I cut a 1# block into 1/3rds

Invest in a vac sealer and it will pay off in the long run.

I use Apple for most everything.  Hickory can have a little "Bite" to it.

What did you use to generate smoke and how much smoke did you get?

Todd


----------

